# Sortie audio contre double écran



## acidburn441 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir, 

je souhaiterais vous poser une question, je viens d'acheter un connecteur mini-DVI VGA donc rentré chez moi tout content, je le branche à mon écran 17 pouce CRT, je l'allume, tout fonctionne, sauf que quand je branche la prise casque à ma chaine hifi, j'ai un gros larsen dans les enceintes, quand je retire le mini DVI, plus rien.

Avez vous une idée pour empêcher cela, si oui laquelle ???

Bonne soirée !


----------



## sehkmet (26 Mai 2008)

la tu dois avoir un probleme materiel car je travail qu'avec le dual screen et toujour l'ordinateur brancher au l'ampli et aucun larsen donc regarde plutot du coté de ta chaine hifi ou de ta carte mere ki foire un peu


----------



## acidburn441 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir et merci de ta réponse rapide, 

ma chaine est une mini chaine sony, le cable jack est branché sur un doubleur ( en réalité 4 entrées, 1 sortie ).

Penses-tu que cela peut-être venir d'elle ??

Bonne soirée


----------



## sehkmet (26 Mai 2008)

je dirais que ca vien d'une cause exterieur a ton ordinateur ( ex: le cable ou la chaine) car comme jte lai di je bosse dans cette configuration tout les jour sans le probleme de larsen


----------



## acidburn441 (26 Mai 2008)

Arf, bah écoutes je regarde sa demain, merci du conseil, je tiens ce fil au jus dès demain soir !

Ciao


----------



## acidburn441 (27 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir, comme tu me l'avais dit, cela venait de mon doubleur, apparement pas correctement isolé, une fois retiré, je n'ai plus ce larsen.

Bye et merci encore


----------

